# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  Αλλαγή ''κρυμμένης'' κάτω αντίστασης σε φούρνο.

## liontas

Χαίρετε
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την κάτω αντίσταση σε φούρνο πίτσος?Δηλ. πως θα μπορέσω να έχω πρόσβαση για να μπορώ να την αλλάξω αφού το κάλυμμα του φούρνου εσωτερικά δεν μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να έχω απευθείας πρόσβαση όπως η πάνω αντίσταση?
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johnnyb

Απο το πισω μερος αλλαζουν αυτες οι αντιστασεις 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPsba...eature=related

Σε αλλα μοντελα αλλαζει ευκολοτερα σε αλλα δυσκολοτερα , φορα λεπτα γαντια και γενικα μην ακουμπας τον υαλοβαβμακα που εχει για μονωση ο φουρνος γιατι ειναι χαλια υλικο και φερνει φαγουρα.

----------

